# Those who use castor oil or blue/black cohosh to induce - why?



## MittensKittens (Oct 26, 2008)

I've been wondering this. Every now and again, I read stories on MDC from women whose labors are induced with castor oil or blue and black cohosh. I understand that castor oil is especially powerful, and that cohosh is more like, having sex to induce labor? In the sense that it will only work if you were on the verge of labor any way?

I'm just curious about your reasons for induction if you choose this method. My guess is that people who use these "natural" methods of induction (vs pitocin at a hospital) don't induce for, let's say, being 39 weeks pregnant. So, if you used any of these methods, what was the reason for your induction?


----------



## Gena 22 (Jul 3, 2008)

I used both. The cohashes did nothing, as did a 5 mile walk, lots of housework, nipple stim, and almost everything I tried. Castor oil did "work." My water broke when I was taking the second dose - as I spasmed trying to spit it out. Did it actually work? Maybe, maybe not. Very little was actually ingested.

Why did I home induce? Two reasons - my midwife was going on vacation and I hadn't met her back-up. There wasn't a chance to. This mattered to me as I was carrying twins and wanted the most experienced MW I could get. Second, my DH was getting anxious, there are studies that show twin mortality increases after 38 week. I was at 39 weeks.

Now neither are good reasons. I know now what flaws are in the 38 week study. And my labor turned out to be so long I ended up with the back-up MW anyway, who was a godsend. Much better than my original MW. So, in a way I wish I had waited.

But ... there were twin positioning issues keeping me from going into labor on my own. (Imagine them hugging in utero upside down. The chin of Baby B blocked the shoulder of Baby A from descending.) And there were indications that Baby B was ready / needed to be born even if Baby A wanted another week or two. Not that I knew the second reason when I did home induction, but it makes me think I may have made the right decision.

So, there were a lot of factors at play, most of them twin specific. And I made the best decision I could with the knowledge I had. As a result, I had a long dysfunctional labor - but a great birth with two very healthy girls, who are now very healthy 2 1/2 year olds. Having thought about this a lot, I feel there is a time and a place for induction methods. They are very over-used, and I wish there were better studies and/or knowledge about gestational age, but every woman has to do the research and decide for herself.

Induction may usually be wrong. Maybe it was wrong in my case. But not certainly. And sometimes it helps. It's just one of the many options birthing women and their caregivers need to consider.


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

I had high blood pressure. The alternative was a cervadil/pitocin induction at the hospital. I was 39 weeks.


----------



## sheashea (Aug 28, 2008)

I took castor oil at 41 weeks, 2 days and I would have been induced in hospital with pitocin two days later (the hospital where my MW had privileges only did one scheduled induction per day, and my MW wasn't planning for me to go past 42 weeks; thus, induction was scheduled for 11 days post due date because that was the date the hospital gave us.)

Kind of off topic, but I was fine with going 42 weeks max (I know others aren't.) DH has a cousin who went way overdue without proper monitoring (this was the fault of an OB who dated the pregnancy incorrectly, not a MW) and the placenta failed, causing serious brain damage to the baby, who tragically didn't survive very long. Having this personal connection, I'm a bit skeptical when people say that babies are "always" born when they're ready. Even with frequent ultrasound, the placenta can deteriorate pretty quickly after 42 weeks... and besides, if you have to be monitored that closely, I say bring on the castor oil---

ANYWAY, I only took a half dose (I think I took 2 out of 4 tablespoons and chased with orange juice.) I had already tried walking, eating spicy food, nipple stim and sex with no results. The castor oil worked fast. I woke up in the middle of the night with intense diarrhea cramps that quickly became intense contractions. I was pretty "cleansed" by the time I was in active labour







.

On the other hand, a friend did the same thing at 5 or so days post due date and she had the yucky diarrhea and triggered contractions that went on for _three days_ before she went into active labour. I think it really worked for me because I was so close to going into labour anyway.


----------



## earthyamber (Apr 9, 2007)

I used castor oil with my last labor. I was 3 days past my due date and I was HUGE. I was afraid I would not go into labor on my own (I was induced with pitocin with my first when I went past 42 weeks). I wanted to have the baby at the birth center and I knew I didn't want another hospital birth. So, my midwife suggested castor oil and gave me a recipe that works well (we has delivered over 5000 babies in a 30 year career). It was castor oil, 2 raw eggs and ice cream blended up. It was nasty! I took it at 10 pm and went to bed. I woke up at 10 am in full out labor. I had my baby 4 hours later weighing 9 lb 15 oz. Castor oil worked for me and I am happy I used it. I trusted my midwife's call and I do think I would have had to be induced medically if I didn't use it.

This time I am 22 weeks and I found a midwife I believe I am going to use. I want a homebirth and she is the only one here who does a homebirth and takes my insurance (she is highly skilled as well). The issue, she is leaving out of country 4 days after my due date. So, if I want to go with her, I have to have the baby within that time frame. I am okay with that. I will do castor oil again if I am not in labor on my own before that. If I don't go into labor by myself or induce myself during that time, I will have to do an unassisted or a hospital (don't want a hospital birth at all). So, it is worth it to me.


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

I was 41 weeks 4 days and my water had been leaking for 4 days. I was desperate to keep my HB. My midwives, while calm, were getting concerned.

I did acupuncture twice and then 3 doses of Black and blue cohosh.


----------



## vanislandmama (Dec 22, 2009)

I was 40 weeks and my water had broken. My labor was going off and on and and I really wanted a homebirth. My midwife was only giving me 3 days after my water broke to go into labor so I tried the castor oil and it worked. About an hour after I took it the contractions became consistent and baby #2 came out about 7 hours later.


----------



## Bellabaz (Feb 27, 2008)

With dd1, we had an ob and hosp birth. I was induced at 41w3days due to pressure from him and lack of knowledge on my part. Plus he was^a doc who did a c-section at 42 weeks so I figured I would rather try an induction than have surgery.

With dd2 I did castor oil at 41w2days. it worked. I did it because I also had a hospital induction looming over me. Plus i was in a new country with new rules, new language and was having a homebirth and had only arrived in said place 2 months prior. I had already bargined with my backup ob for an extra 3 days as here they induce at 10 days after term. I convinced doc to let me go to 42weeks if I came in for an extra nst. So with all that looming over me and the possibilty of loosing my homebirth, I figured castor oil was a better choice. We chose to do it when we did with the guidance of my midwife with the thought that if it didn't work that day, I would have time to try it again over the weekend before monday's induction.

I wish there was no pressure and that I could just wait and let my body do what it needed to do when it was time. I would love to know what that feels like. I would personally be comfortable going to 43wks maybe a day or 2 more. But unfortunately it wasn't the case for me either time.

ETA: both times I tried every other technique except acupuncture. I walked everywhere, sex, spicy food, teas, nipple stim, reflexology foot massage and accupressure. Nothing worked but I believe alot of that helped prepare my body for labor and birth.

Also adding that given a choice I would do castor oil over hosp induction anytime. I didn't get pit, but cervadil. I read so many things about how nasty castor oil is etc. But it really wasn't bad. I put 3 TBS in some coke with ice and drank it fast with a straw. Maybe I had really good quality oil but really no big deal. Its the texture that makes it a bit nasty but nothing like what I was expecting. Plus I didn't have to worry about pooping after birth for 3 or 4 days. LOL


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

High blood pressure + suspected "large" baby + excess amniotic fluid. I was 38 weeks and they were forcing an induction on me. I know more now than I did then... At the time I thought that getting myself to go into labor would resolve things.

I won't do it again.


----------



## ZachsMom (Jan 24, 2005)

I used black/blue cohash with my first and second births - it worked like a charm. My first I was 41 weeks, HUGE, had really bad sleep apnea and my midwives were concerned I wouldn't have the energy (due to lack of sleep) necessary if things didn't start progressing. As it was, I was 100% effaced and felt like I was sitting on the top of his head every time I sat down. The issue was dilation which turned out to be scar tissue tying my cervix shut (we didn't find this out until 14 hours into labor).

My second birth I was impatient and induced 3 days before her due date. My body was in alignment and progressing nicely so my MWs gave the go ahead. In retrospect, I wish I had waited for her.

My third birth was NOT induced and he came on his due date. It was a much more peaceful birth as my body moved into fast gear on it's own rather than jumping into it with cohash.

Now pregnant with my 4th, I know to be patient as I near my due date. My goal is not to drive my friends crazy with my impatience this time as I did the last time.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

i did co with ds2. i was huge 225 and he ws 9.3 and 22 in. it was june, hot and i was miserable. it worked great, had a couple bm's then 6 hours later labor, then 4 hours later he wad born
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## donutmolly (Jun 9, 2005)

I used castor oil to start my labor with my 3rd birth. I was 41+6 and facing a loss of my hb and a hosp. induction at 42 weeks. My mw and I discussed my options, which included doing nothing, stripping membranes, cohoshs, castor oil. She felt castor oil was very effective and had not seen any ill effects, gave me instuctions and asked me to call her if I decided to do it. Which I did after much consideration.

It was definitely not my first choice, but I had tried all the less invasive methods to get things going, and both my older DD's were born near their EDD's without any fuss, but this LO did not seem to be getting any closer to coming out.

She was 9lbs 10oz and 23 inches, no signs of post-maturity besides her size. I had already been to the local hosp. for monitoring once during my 41st week and wasn't eager to return. It was my longest labor (at 7 hours) and I suspect she wasn't ideally positioned at first.

The castor oil was not as horrible as I thought it would be... but I definitely wouldn't consider doing it again unless I was in a similar situation, facing being risked out of hb.


----------

